# New here



## Oneofeach (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello. I'm new here and so glad I found this site. My thyroid issues started when I was a teenager (20 yrs ago) and fixed itself. Then in June it came back with a force! In the span of 3 months I've had ultrasound, meds, biopsy, and now going into surgery. I have hashi's and my thyroid is as big as the entire width of my neck and there is a lot of pain all the time and I have trouble breathing & talking. They found a nodule in ultrasound, had it biopsied and it tested for Follicular Neoplasm and in an hour after recieving this news, I got the call from the surgeon and have my pre-op apt this week. Will schedule surgery to be the following week.

Terrified doesn't even begin to start what I feel. Just hoping to get some good advice & directions from this board. This is scary stuff and I don't know if I should just get the right thyroid (where the nodule is) removed or go for the TT. I don't want to have to have another surgery if I don't have to.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hello & welcome! Sorry to hear of your troubles. I understand your fear. It is tough when all of this stuff just comes at you so quickly out of the blue. I had my first thyroid surgery 20 years ago, and my second 3 weeks ago. IMHO, if you have the choice go for a TT. I am sure you will find others here will offer advice to help you make your decision. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Just wanted to hi and that I hope all goes well for you. My thyroid troubles also started back when I was a teenager too - only now is it being investigated! I'm sorry that I can't shed any light on your predicament - hopefully someone else will be along shortly to help some more. Keep us updated on how things are going.

:hugs:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oneofeach said:


> This is scary stuff and I don't know if I should just get the right thyroid (where the nodule is) removed or go for the TT. I don't want to have to have another surgery if I don't have to.


Take a good look at lots of threads on this board. You may conclude that those of us who have had the entire thyroid removed seem to have fewer problems than those who kept half. Granted, we are a pretty small sample of the "universe" of people with thyroid problems, but at least we're real people, and not statistics.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Oneofeach said:


> Hello. I'm new here and so glad I found this site. My thyroid issues started when I was a teenager (20 yrs ago) and fixed itself. Then in June it came back with a force! In the span of 3 months I've had ultrasound, meds, biopsy, and now going into surgery. I have hashi's and my thyroid is as big as the entire width of my neck and there is a lot of pain all the time and I have trouble breathing & talking. They found a nodule in ultrasound, had it biopsied and it tested for Follicular Neoplasm and in an hour after recieving this news, I got the call from the surgeon and have my pre-op apt this week. Will schedule surgery to be the following week.
> 
> Terrified doesn't even begin to start what I feel. Just hoping to get some good advice & directions from this board. This is scary stuff and I don't know if I should just get the right thyroid (where the nodule is) removed or go for the TT. I don't want to have to have another surgery if I don't have to.


Oh, my dear!! How utterly awful. It makes me wonder if you were correctly diagnosed in the first place.

Let me just say this much; the odds are greatly in your favor. This is one field that the medical establishment is proficient at. They will get it out and your probably will have to have RAI also.

Keep the faith and we will keep it with you.

All of us are here for you any time you need us. Many have had the surgery and I know they will be along to encourage you.

A little hand-holding you might say.

You are in my prayers and welcome to the board.

Sending you a hug,










PS: I think most of us would agree that you should go for the whole TT. Pathology needs to have a look and you "probably" will have RAI so instead of wondering.........................??? Ya' know?


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

I know this is all scary but you will get through it. I had a partial thyroidectomy last Tue and it was positive for follicular carcinoma and I'm having the rest of my thyroid removed this afternoon.
I did have a FNA previously which was suspicious for malignancy but since it's hard to diagnose follicular carcinoma with a FNA,they sides with statistics/standard of care and proceeded to do the partial.

I was hoping for a negative path but it wasn't and I knew I wanted the rest of the thyroid out-not a second thought was given-get it out so I can heal, feel better and move on!!

Thoughts/prayers are with you and i'm sure you will make the best decision for you 

Chris


----------

